

Make our emails public? Open For Business - abhn
http://startupitis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/open-for-business-part-1.html

======
ultrafez
Sounds like a very interesting idea, I look forward to reading the rest of the
series. I would imagine that it would be a good way of getting new customers
if you were running the business properly, since people can make their own
judgment on how well they trust the business owners.

One very interesting effect of allowing anyone to become business contributors
is how it could change staff recruitment - you'd have a way of finding
candidates who had not only a proven track record of good work, but also have
extensive domain knowledge.

------
abhn
Here's a TL;DR I prepared ;) Open models for value creation work. Look at open
source projects, Wikipedia, Kickstarter projects and many others. Lean
Startups and Customer Development approaches are pretty open too and we are
increasingly seeing open data and open, transparent support ... but how far
can we go? Can we open up everything in a startup from idea generation to
planning, discussions, financial and testing data? What would an "open source"
business look like?

------
abhn
What do people think? Could a totally transparent, open startup work where
everything (except legally private things) are public and open to comment?

